# Friesians - can they jump?



## u04elw2 (7 January 2008)

As most of you know I have a welsh cob at the moment and he's a star but after quite a hard life in the riding school and a hell of a lot of owners before that I don't tend to push him enormously hard as I think he deserves a life of doing fun stuff after all his previous stresses.  We jump a lot and pretty big when he's fit but he HATES schooling so we don't tend to do any dressage which is a shame as I'd love to event him as he  has a brilliant jump.

Anyway, I've always wanted to get another horse when he gets to be an old man - he's only 17 right now and I have no money so it sure won't be any time within the next few years - but I've always loved Friesians to bits and would love a youngster when finances permit.

I've schooled and broken a lot of young horses but never even ridden a pure Friesian (a couple of crosses) and have always wondered - do they have good jumps in general?  I can't say I've ever really seen them do anything other than dressage and as jumping is more my thing it would obviously be good to know if they'd have the scope I'd be looking for.  Otherwise I may want to reconsider my choice of breed, but I really do love the cobby look of them and their movements are gorgeous!

Any advice from anyone that knows a bit about them would be great


----------



## StarFell (7 January 2008)

This is copied from another website:

"During the history of the friesian horse breeding, they were never bred with jumping in mind. The angles and weight bearing in their shoulder and neck make them unsuitable for jumping. Some owners jump their friesians for fun, but constant jump training would put excess amounts of pressure on the fetlock and hock joints".

Not sure if its true mind!


----------



## MagicMelon (7 January 2008)

Ive only ever seen one friesian jumping and it did look rather unnatural TBH. They're so upright that they seem to ping upwards but not forwards if you know what I mean? They dont have make a natural arch like other horses. I think they would be fine jumping little stuff though - depends what level you have in mind?


----------



## Judie (7 January 2008)

My mothers use to jump the seaweed on the beach very well!


----------



## Moggy (7 January 2008)

Ummm yes but not very well! If you want to jump buy something else 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Love the seaweed jumping!


----------



## Tierra (7 January 2008)

Well yes they can but not well and they're certainly not a choice for a jumping prospect tbh


----------



## twinkle (7 January 2008)

well i have a friesian and she can jump, but it has to be big for her to jump it, otherwise she just trot over it with her BIG trot!

i only do it for a bit of fun every so often but would never push her as they really arnt built for it! some thing to do with there shoulders look on any friesian site and they will explain more!

good luck


----------



## StarFell (7 January 2008)

Twinkle your friesian is gorgeous, look at those legs!!


----------



## lucylemon (7 January 2008)

my friends young friesian X ID looks promising (he's only rising 3 and has just been broken but decides he doesnt want to be in the field  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

have seen a pure friesian jump before and looked fine although the jumps were small (about 2'3)


----------



## horsey1992devon (7 January 2008)

you'd be better off with a friesian cross if you want to jump.
I've heard that friesian x TB's make good sport horses, but obvs. you probably wouldn't get the friesian look which I assume is what you want.


----------



## Hullabaloo (7 January 2008)

The riding school at my old yard had a fresian who jumped like stink - he came second in the chase me charlie at one of their shows clearing about 4'9.  He did xc and hunted too.


----------



## blackcob (7 January 2008)

Get a black Welsh Cob - they look a bit similar and at least you know for certain they can jump


----------



## SpruceRI (7 January 2008)

Ditto the Welsh Cobs.  Natural jumpers!


----------



## JamilaParr (7 January 2008)

they can be quite chunky i wouldn't buy a friesan if i wanted to do jumping more than once a fort night in general ( i no they all differ) but they are quite solid and carry a lot of weight i suppose they might get round a small xc or sj but their canter isn't as established as their trot usually ( i know they're ok with work-most of them|) butit'll maek it quite hard to jump and they;'re nto really bred for it xxxx


----------



## u04elw2 (7 January 2008)

I WANNA FRIESIAN!!!

Not fair lol!  Ooh I know, Friesian x Welsh D...dammit why is mine gelded, he'd make an ace daddy


----------

